
APL Style: Patterns/Anti-patterns - akkartik
https://sway.com/b1pRwmzuGjqB30On
======
oldandtired
Another of those useless sites that requires javascript to see anything and
then it is so slow that it is useless.

Not worth the effort.

~~~
telotortium
Export it to PDF by clicking the ellipsis symbol followed by "Export".

